# Places/Things to do on your own around Midlands



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

I know this makes me sound like a loner, but it's my Birthday next week.

I've got the day off because work are saying I need to take my time in leui before the end of the month or lose it.

Anyway, none of my other friends, other half etc can get the day off. 

I fancy doing something interesting, rather than sitting round the house watching crap tv and playing video games or going bloody shopping.

Museums, parks, sights, anything that might be remotly interesting to see or do without needing the company of others to enjoy that can be personally recommened by other urbanites.

Ideally around Midlands area, but to be honest a couple of hours drive somewhere isn't going to hurt.

Ta.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

whereabouts are you based? what type of thing do you like doing?


----------



## Jografer (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g186402-d214277/Birmingham:United-Kingdom:Tony.Hancock.Statue.html

then you can go home & watch the dvd...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> whereabouts are you based? what type of thing do you like doing?



Solihull area, a stone throw from the M6 and the M42 for getting to pretty much anywhere, so willing to travel a fair few miles for something out the ordinary.

(hopes this now doesn't become a debate on how shit the M6 is)

I'm open to all sorts of thing's. So I'd rather let people throw as many weird and wonderful thing's into the hat as possible. 

Also take into account it's probably going to be a cold day. Don't mind being outdoors for too long however.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you a girl or a boy?  It'll make a difference to the recommendations.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Solihull area, a stone throw from the M6 and the M42 for getting to pretty much anywhere, so willing to travel a fair few miles for something out the ordinary.
> 
> (hopes this now doesn't become a debate on how shit the M6 is)
> 
> ...


I live very close to the M6, we'll gloss over how shit it is 

if you live there, why haven't you joined us for brum drinks 

do you like history stuff? the back to backs in brum centre are supposed to be very good  the west mids safari park is a laugh (bastard monkeys though ) its easy to get to north wales, some stunning areas around there 

you're about 90mins from matlock and the south peaks which are gorgeous 

do you mind paying an entry fee or want free things?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> I live very close to the M6, we'll gloss over how shit it is
> 
> if you live there, why haven't you joined us for brum drinks
> 
> ...





Yes, why haven't you come for brum drinks? 

And the monkeys have gone from the Safari park now aqua.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

have they? why? the ones that take your car apart?



I liked them 

oooooo there is also twycross  they have the big rehabilitation centre there


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> have they? why? the ones that take your car apart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they were damaging too many cars I think.  Last time we went they had white lions iirc. 

Twycross is ok, or there is Drayton Manor.  Or how about the Black Country Museum, that's ace!  Or Avoncroft museum which is ok (it's got the largest collection of phone boxes in the country don't you know.......).

Sorry cybershot, I only go to places aimed at under 12's.   You might be looking for something a bit more grown up.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

black country museum rocks  they have fish n chips cooked in dripping 

the white lions where at WM safari when we were there, I'll be gutted if the monkeys have gone


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> black country museum rocks  they have fish n chips cooked in dripping
> 
> the white lions where at WM safari when we were there, I'll be gutted if the monkeys have gone



They went quite a while ago.  When were you last there?

We should have an outing in the spring/summer to the Black Country museum, I haven't been for years! 


Isn't there the National Space Centre in Leicester?  That might be interesting if you like that sort of thing.............

www.spacecentre.co.uk/home


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

we went at the start of last summer


----------



## The Groke (Feb 14, 2008)

I got born in the midlands.

Everyone involved realised it was a mistake pretty quickly.

We left the Midlands=better


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> we went at the start of last summer



We'll go on our own then.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

that was to the safari park  the Black country place was the middle of last summer 

I only go to eat fish n chips now


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> that was to the safari park  the Black country place was the middle of last summer
> 
> I only go to eat fish n chips now




You could have taken the children.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

no thanks


----------



## The Groke (Feb 14, 2008)

I remember going to Drayton (sp?) Manor Park if that helps.

There were real dinosaurs and everything.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> no thanks




But they love you.................   


Coventry cathedral is supposed to be very interesting or how about a walk round Stratford on Avon, it's lovely when it's not full of tourists. 

Oooh, what's that outdoor place called?  Conkers!  That's supposed to be great but I've never been.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

if you've not been to conkers can we all go this year?


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 14, 2008)

*Coventry Cathedral*

Well worth seeing IMO but it's better when there's a bit of sun shining through the stained glass windows onto the carved floor tablets.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> if you've not been to conkers can we all go this year?




Dunno. 

*I* wanted to go to the Black Country Museum................


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

we can do both


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

Ace plan.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, lot's of question's since I last looked here. I'll do them one by one:

Also my wireless keyboard is playing up tonight, probably need to change the batteries, so if the odd letter or space is missing I apologise in advance. 



moomoo said:


> Are you a girl or a boy?  It'll make a difference to the recommendations.



Boy. 



aqua said:


> if you live there, why haven't you joined us for brum drinks



Only registered last year at some point, not seen a thread about drinks? Although I assume it's in a different part of the forum. i'm quite shy anyway, and would be far to scared. I kinda like the fact no one knows who I am! 

(stupid board seems to think these quotes' are images and won't let me post more than 5 in one post. Will have to report it to tech forum, anyway, continued below...)


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

aqua said:


> do you like history stuff? the back to backs in brum centre are supposed to be very good  the west mids safari park is a laugh (bastard monkeys though ) its easy to get to north wales, some stunning areas around there
> 
> you're about 90mins from matlock and the south peaks which are gorgeous
> 
> do you mind paying an entry fee or want free things?



History stuff is good. Did Safari park last year with mrs. The monkeys all got shot because they contracted some sort of diesase. They have the lions out in the wild now but they just lie there and look at you. 

Don't mind paying.

South peaks & Matlock. Good call! I'll put thse on the potential list.



aqua said:


> oooooo there is also twycross  they have the big rehabilitation centre there





Another good shout, but I imagine zoo's to be a more coupley thing.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Twycross is ok, or there is Drayton Manor.  Or how about the Black Country Museum, that's ace!  Or Avoncroft museum which is ok (it's got the largest collection of phone boxes in the country don't you know.......).



Drayton Manor has some potenetial, I haven't been for years. Is it even open in February thou? Assume it would be off season.

Did Black country museum  couple of year's ago, probably nothing new there, again probably a bit cold for all those random people that sit outside and what not this time of year.




moomoo said:


> Isn't there the National Space Centre in Leicester?  That might be interesting if you like that sort of thing.............
> 
> www.spacecentre.co.uk/home


No there's a potenetial winner as I like my sci-fi. I doubt I'd be the only loner there too, and not even look that nerdy!! bonus.


moomoo said:


> Coventry cathedral is supposed to be very interesting or how about a walk round Stratford on Avon, it's lovely when it's not full of tourists.
> 
> Oooh, what's that outdoor place called?  Conkers!  That's supposed to be great but I've never been.



Most my mates live in Cov, so done Coventry to death.

Stratford Upon Avon is also cool, been there lots, but it's certainly a place worth returing too.

Conkers? Will look it up, also just thought about the monkey forest in stoke. Althouh I think the mrs would kill me if i went there without her.

Keep em coming and thanks for help so far.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Only registered last year at some point, not seen a thread about drinks? Although I assume it's in a different part of the forum. i'm quite shy anyway, and would be far to scared. I kinda like the fact no one knows who I am!



The meet up threads are in Community but now we know about you, we'll bug you to come along to the next one.   Don't know when it is yet though.......

Don't be scared, everyone is lovely and ever so friendly.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

the space centre was wank when I went  but that was a few years ago now so I assume they've pulled their socks up 

Matlock and the south peaks are gorgeous  esp in this weather

also, twycross isn't coupley - you get to go round at your own speed, spend as long as you want where you want etc  I've been a couple of times on my own and always enjoy it more 

as for drinks  I'll remember to pm you next time  will be after easter


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

Space Center looks ok from the website.

It's there, Matlock, South Peaks and Twycross on the list at the moment. Would never have thought of any of those by myself, so far so good.

Dang, what have I let myself in for now, My Mrs is gonna think I'm a right nerd to meet up with people from the Interwebz.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 14, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Space Center looks ok from the website.
> 
> It's there, Matlock, South Peaks and Twycross on the list at the moment. Would never have thought of any of those by myself, so far so good.
> 
> Dang, what have I let myself in for now, My Mrs is gonna think I'm a right nerd to meet up with people from the Interwebz.




The teen has just said that the Space Centre is fab. 

Don't worry about meeting us for a beer, we're not _very_ nerdy at all.........


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Dang, what have I let myself in for now, My Mrs is gonna think I'm a right nerd to meet up with people from the Interwebz.



it's what most people think tbh  but we are nice and friendly and all of us have been in your shoes at some point  and of course she would be welcome too

as for your day out I shall have a bit more of a think  there is of course the snowdome in tamworth if you want to go and throw yourself down artificial snow


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 14, 2008)

Moseley Bog and Sarehole Mill.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> We should have an outing in the spring/summer to the Black Country museum, I haven't been for years!



I'd love to go back to the Black Country museum.  I've not been since I was little, and I remember it being excellent.


----------



## aqua (Feb 15, 2008)

excellent, thats a summer visit to be planned then


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 15, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I'd love to go back to the Black Country museum.  I've not been since I was little, and I remember it being excellent.



Marvellous, you'll be joining us then.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 17, 2008)

A mate has managed to wrangle the day off as well now, and well up for the Space Centre randomness, so we'll be off to there.

Thanks for the help peeps.


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2008)

excellent  hope you have a great time x

and see you at the next brum meet


----------



## moomoo (Feb 18, 2008)

cybershot said:


> A mate has managed to wrangle the day off as well now, and well up for the Space Centre randomness, so we'll be off to there.
> 
> Thanks for the help peeps.



Oh good, I hope you like it.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 18, 2008)

Black Country Museum is great you can spend the whole day there.

I hadn't been for years but went last autumn when my sister and brother in law were over from Germany and we were all at my parents in Brum.
There are a few more things now and they are adding to it all the time. If you pay extra you can go on the narrow boat into the limestone caves beneath Dudley Castle - the trip is longer now (and you have to wear hard hats which causes much mirth ). We also paid extra and went down the mine (not actually a real one) was quite spooky down there in the pitch black when they turn the lights off


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah the Black Country Museum is Bostin! 

Go to the castle as well and if you wave I will be able to see you from my bedroom if I look closely enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh you must come to the next brum meet 

At the one before Xmas me and Dillinger4 went. We hadn't met anyone else before. Actually, we hadn't met each other before and met on the platform in Stoke waiting for the train. How's that for scary? 

It was all cool though. Everyone is very friendly. I laugh in the face of those who think it's nerdy. They're the ones to scared to go out and meet new people.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to come to the next Brum meet and have a curry since despite my close proximity to Brum I have never been for a curry there. Shameful behaviour.


----------



## aqua (Feb 19, 2008)

then the next meet will be one involving curry 

and the one in the summer will be to the black country living museum


----------



## martinez07 (Feb 19, 2008)

Had no idea there was a Tolkien Trail in existence until I saw a post on the Enjoy England forum. I thought the only thing like that was in New Zealand, but makes sense as he spent a big part of his youth living in Brum. You learn something new every day! Might take the kids up there over the Easter break. Anyone been?


----------



## aqua (Feb 19, 2008)

no not been but there are lots of things in birmingham that ended up in the books


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Marvellous, you'll be joining us then.



Yes, but that's a two-edged sword 'cos industrial history, and the nineteenth century in particular, are two of my main historical interests so I'll doubtless keep up a non-stop running commentary.


----------



## aqua (Feb 19, 2008)

there is a pub, so you go wandering round being a bore and I'll be getting drunk


----------



## moomoo (Feb 19, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, but that's a two-edged sword 'cos industrial history, and the nineteenth century in particular, are two of my main historical interests so I'll doubtless keep up a non-stop running commentary.





Fantastic!  I'll send the children off with you then and you can educate them and I'll wait for you in the pub with aqua.  

Thinking about it though, a personal tour guide would be great........


We've got a needle mill museum in our town, you'd love that.


----------



## martinez07 (Feb 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Fantastic!  I'll send the children off with you then and you can educate them and I'll wait for you in the pub with aqua.
> 
> Thinking about it though, a personal tour guide would be great........
> 
> ...



That genuinely made me LOL!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2008)

Had fun at the space center yesterday before hitting the pubs in the evening, so thanks for the suggestions, was a good day out.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 23, 2008)

go to the westons cider mill and get pissed on scrumpy


----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Had fun at the space center yesterday before hitting the pubs in the evening, so thanks for the suggestions, was a good day out.




*Breathes sigh of relief*


I'm glad you liked it.  What was there to do?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> *Breathes sigh of relief*
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked it.  What was there to do?




Majority of it is exhibition type stuff, so it helps to at least have some sort of interest in space & science.

There's a 360 degree cinema thing which is pretty cool, and also an interactive base thing where you 'train' to become an spaceman, and involves a rather bumpy ride thing that uses a 3D screen. Banged my knee a few times on that. Ouch! We probably spent about just over 3 hours inside.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 24, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Majority of it is exhibition type stuff, so it helps to at least have some sort of interest in space & science.
> 
> There's a 360 degree cinema thing which is pretty cool, and also an interactive base thing where you 'train' to become an spaceman, and involves a rather bumpy ride thing that uses a 3D screen. Banged my knee a few times on that. Ouch! We probably spent about just over 3 hours inside.




That sounds really good fun.    I know some boys who would like to train to be a spaceman..................


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 24, 2008)

It really appealed to my inner geek when I went last year but I think Mrs Bears was a bit bored!


----------

